# Angelfish with blisters and dots on tail fin



## PaperclipGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's my question. 

When I got the fish, I noticed some white spots on the Angelfish tails. I thought it was ich, but since I just moved the tank, I didn't want to treat them and stress them out with more water changes. I have been watching them closely. In the last 24hrs one has developed what looks like blisters on her tail fin - about 5 total. 

I really tried to get pictures but they didn't come out. There is a lot of tail rot on the tail fins, which the previous owners said is common with angelfish - not sure if that is true, so there are long parts to the fin (?bone) that are spiney. The bubbles or blisters on are these bone like parts of the fin. Like dew drops on a spider web. They are very small not much bigger than the boney part they are on, no bigger than a pin head. 

I saw her swimming around dragging a human hair behind her the other day, and I pulled it off, I was afraid that I might have injured her, but I didn't see any damage so I didn't think anything of it. I did mention it in my filter question post. As there are a lot of floaties my water, and I don't know why.


There are also more white dots (not blisters) on the tail fins of both fish.

Both fish seem to be acting normal, not rubbing up against anything, not gasping for air -

**no other fish in my tank seem affected with spots or blisters of any kind

Is this something that I should worry about? or not? My brother checked them out today and lowered the temp on my tank from 80 to 78 its sitting at 79 now - he didn't seem to think anything of it and thinks I shouldn't worry. 

I don't have my QT tank up yet it's still cycling. 

1. What is the size of your tank? 55 gallon
2. What are your water parameters? 
 Temp 79.1
 pH - 8
 Ammonia - 0 **tap water here is 0.25ppm
 Nitrite - 0
 Nitrate - 5
3. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or brackish water? Freshwater
4. How long the aquarium has been set up? I have had it for 2 weeks it was set up about 1 1/2 or 2 years ago????
5. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
Came with tank:
2 angelfish about the size of my fist with long fins
2 congo tetra about 2 inches? no coloring
2 kuhli loaches about 3 inches
1 red fin shark about 2 1/2 inches
New 1 week:
5 Otocinclus - only 3 are accounted for

6. Were the fish placed under quarantine period? no
7. What temperature is the tank water currently? 79.1
8. Are there live plants in the aquarium? no
9. What filter are you using? AquaTech 30/60 just changed the carbon filters on Saturday (4 days ago).
10. Any other equipment used? Air bubbler/air stone also new on Saturday - replaced old one in tank
11. Lighting? No direct sunlight. Lights on from 7 am to 10 pm
12. When did you perform your last water change and how much water was changed? How often do you change your water? Do you vacuum the substrate? 1st water change on Saturday - did 20% and vacuumed gravel
13. What foods do you provide your fish? What is the feeding schedule? TetraMin, Dried Bloodworms, Dried Shrimp, Waitley's Tropical Food, and 1 Algae wafer. Twice a day, small doses, other than the algae wafer all food is consumed within 2 minutes
14. What unusual signs have you observed in your fish? None
15. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? No


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

PaperclipGirl said:


> Here's my question.
> 
> When I got the fish, I noticed some white spots on the Angelfish tails. I thought it was ich, but since I just moved the tank, I didn't want to treat them and stress them out with more water changes. I have been watching them closely. In the last 24hrs one has developed what looks like blisters on her tail fin - about 5 total.
> 
> ...


 First I would submit that water changes do not stress the fish and are beneficial for the health of the fish. Fish get pimples just like humans. In clean enviornment ,these are seldom cause for alarm however,, in poor conditions , these pimples can pop and then infection can set in. 
Water changes of 30 to 40 percent each week or twice each week will go a long way in keeping the fish healthy enough so that their immune system can fight off any minor ailments much like our own immune system.
I would were it me, (and it ain't) perform twice a week water changes using a dechlorinator such as PRIME or AMQUEL+ that detoxify Chlorine,Chloramines,AND Ammonia 
until I was able to get a new filter as you indicated in another thread.When I got the new filter, I would let it and the old filter run together on the tank for minimum of two weeks. I would then remove the old Aquatech.The Aquatech may be on it's last legs and water quality will begin to suffer =sick fish if filtration is not adequate. For a cheap reliable filter ,I would choose the Emperor 400 for this tank or a canister filter capable of moving 300 gal per hour.
I might also consider that the Red tail shark is nipping at the tails of angel fish and this could be taking place of an evening when lights are off. 
Fin rot is not common among tropical fish and is usually asscociated with poor water conditions or damage by other fishes.
Keep your water clean with water changes ,use a good dechlorinator,provide adequate filtration and a variety of foods,and fish will thrive.


----------



## PaperclipGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Now the one spot and turned bloody - it looks flacid too - the bloody end past the blister. hmm


----------



## PaperclipGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, the bloody part broke off. 

I think it might be fin rot. 

The tetras have a little white around their fins but they don't look ragged. 

I did a 50% water change and added Stress Coat + a Starter from the LFS that neutralizes ammonia. 

I tested the water perameters prior to the water change and they were consistant with what I have been getting all along

pH - 8
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 5
Temp 79.1


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I might Try the water changes twice a week along with the stress coat if you like. I might were it me,, lower the temp to around 74 or 75 slowly, over the course of a couple three days. Monitor the water closely to keep levels at those you posted. Bacterial infections can progress faster in warmer temperatures.
If condition worsens over the next week or two, then perhaps a medicine such as MARACYN or Jungle's anti- bacterial fish food would be my choice . I would keep in mind that medications don't work overnight and I would follow directions with regards to medicating. I would not overdose medications or mix medications. Would keep close eye on water chemistry when using medications to see that ammonia and nitrites don't become a problem. Some medications have negative effect on biological filter(good bacteria). 
Would also keep in mind that medications often only stop bacterial pathogens,fungus,etc from spreading rather than actually curing the fish. It is the fishes immune sytem that does more for healing the fish and this can only happen if water quality is maintained through water changes and healthy biological filter (good bacteria).
I feel your fish are being kept at upper end of their comfort level according to pH you posted 8.0 which would be more suited for livebearer's but that's just me.
I also would keep a close eye on Red tail shark to see if it isn't possible that it is contributing to fin problem with the Angelfish by nipping.
I'm no expert ,,these are just some things I would consider were it me. Good Luck!


----------



## PaperclipGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks!

I now think its the shark. He has been nippy all morning the angelfish are getting rather mad at him. 

I'm glad I didn't jump in an medicate - rather I lowered the temp and did the water change and watched the fish. 

Now what to do about the shark - he's been my favorite. Don't suppose I can warm up the goldfish tank and set him in there for a few??? (only half serious)


----------



## cbirk (Feb 5, 2010)

I think you either need a new tank (@ least 55 gal for a red tail shark) and stock it with things that it gets along with, or I hate to say you might think about trading him in to your LFS for something else :/


----------



## wh1989 (Feb 25, 2010)

Are you aging your water before performing the water changes? If not, you should give serious consideration to setting up some kind of receptacle where you can age your water for 24 hours to degas it prior to doing your changes.
Considering the time of year and what you described on the fins, it sounds like your fish has gas bubble disease. Try doing a google search for gas bubble disease. You'll find plenty of info. Only way to prevent this is to age your water.
The shark may be nipping at fins, but nipping does not cause the blister you described to form, so you have two issues here.


----------



## PaperclipGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

I haven't been aging my water, though I have considered it. I could use one of those heaters too, right so that the teimp is consistent?


I did think at first it was the gas bubble disease, but the bubble/blister seamed too small and the fin eventually just breaks off. I have considered Ick as well, as that is more what it looks like. 

I did remove the shark and found him a new home (I cried). I would love to have another tank but it isn't going to happen. Someday I will get another shark, he was just so playful my other fish seem a little glassy eyed and could care less - unless I'm feeding them. 

The condition hasn't gotten any worse, but hasnt really gotten any better either.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

cbirk said:


> I think you either need a new tank (@ least 55 gal for a red tail shark) and stock it with things that it gets along with, or I hate to say you might think about trading him in to your LFS for something else :/


 Tank is 55 gallons.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

wh1989 said:


> Are you aging your water before performing the water changes? If not, you should give serious consideration to setting up some kind of receptacle where you can age your water for 24 hours to degas it prior to doing your changes.
> Considering the time of year and what you described on the fins, it sounds like your fish has gas bubble disease. Try doing a google search for gas bubble disease. You'll find plenty of info. Only way to prevent this is to age your water.
> The shark may be nipping at fins, but nipping does not cause the blister you described to form, so you have two issues here.


You could be right with regards to gas bubble disease considering that the filter (aquatech 30 /60) was reported in another thread to not be working properly and thus providing little in the way of oxygen exchange.
Heating ,aerating,and storing change water would be good idea.
Improvement in fishes seldom happens as quickly as we would like. I would be patient and observe the fishes for a week or two perhaps longer.
My own expierience with regards to fin nipping has shown that nipping can and does sometimes cause tiny blood vessels that pass through the fins of fishes to become ruptured along with the thin membrane that surrounds the vessels. If water conditions are good ,fins can heal in a few weeks. If water conditions are suffering ,then these areas can become infected and or blisters can indeed form. 
I am in agreement that two issues could be at play but it seems one,,has been eliminated. would also urge the Original poster to invest in a new filter as suggested in another thread regarding same.


----------

